# الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشات الخرسانية



## eng-sharif (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
حمل الكود المصري لتفيذ المنشات الخرسانية 
http://arabsh.com/files/0d3e4149/ECCS 203 - 2001.pdf.html


----------



## mf3h (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmasry25012012 (7 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## زايد حسين جلعوز (3 أغسطس 2013)

*الشكر والعرفان*

لكم خالص الشكر والتقدير يا اشرف الناس


----------



## Abdo Essam (3 أغسطس 2013)

*
الكـــــود المـــــصري
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## حسين الطائي10 (4 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود مميز يسلموو


----------



## محمود علام (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رياض محمد البكور (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا جميل ياأحلى أحمد


----------



## obad2008 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود علام (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن كود 2006


----------



## مهندس أشرف مروان (30 يونيو 2014)

_شكراااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (30 يونيو 2014)

يعطيك العافيه عالطرح القيم والرائع والجميل 
معلومات جميله ورائعه ومجهود رائع
تسلم الأيادي وبارك الله فيك
بانتظار جديدك بكل شوق 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن 
م / محمود نصر


----------



## amrcivil (1 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------

